# It's Halfway to Halloween! And Trendy Halloween



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

And we're celebrating in a very big way by launching a sneak peak at our new costumes and Halloween decorations for 2014. Start your planning here: http://bit.ly/6monthsuntilhalloween


----------

